# camelot



## stumpy23 (May 9, 2009)

i was thinking of getting a Camelot red nose...but i was told that was not even a true blood line it was a kennel name....can someone give me some history on Camelot plz......


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

There are 2 types of camelot. 
1) The first type is a pure APBT and descendant of the old family red nose line
2) Then there's the BULLY type of camelot: basically took the pure (APBT) 
camelot and bred it to "who-knows-what" in order to get a squattier, and 
shorter dog.

That's the story in a nutshell. You can do a search, there are more posts that cover this topic in much greater detail.


----------



## stumpy23 (May 9, 2009)

thanks for the info.....need ill i can get trying to pick jus the right dog....


----------



## suncity red coats (Jun 8, 2009)

well basically what you see alot in camelots now a days is a shorter more stout version of the apbt. Mainly due to tight line breeding from what i have seen. Pretty much a deformity in my eyes, but theres plenty of gems out there with correct structure and produce the real thing. just find the right breeder.


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

sammy said:


> There are 2 types of camelot.
> 1) The first type is a pure APBT and descendant of the old family red nose line
> 2) Then there's the BULLY type of camelot: basically took the pure (APBT)
> camelot and bred it to "who-knows-what" in order to get a squattier, and
> ...


:clap: Great answer...

Try to look for Red Mythology Kennels or Red Mythology bred dogs, true Camelot blood. Also Cracker Kennels if you can find them.

There is Camelot which is the original and true base of the blood and there is Camelot-Pits which is an off shoot and a mixture of different bloods and not the original blood. The real Camelot as a kennel practically doesn't exsist anymore. There are only a few Kennels left with true Camelot blood.

Hope that was helpful.


----------



## BryantsRedDevils (Jul 25, 2006)

*Old Camelot Blood*

Our line is based off of a male we got from Kracker Kennels, his name is Bryant's Raising Kain. He passed away a few years ago but all of our dogs are descended from him. He's got the old Camelot blood, he's a Camelot/Sorrells cross. We don't have any of those squatty bully dogs (not our cup of tea), we breed our dogs in the traditional style.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sammy said:


> There are 2 types of camelot.
> 1) The first type is a pure APBT and descendant of the old family red nose line
> 2) Then there's the BULLY type of camelot: basically took the pure (APBT)
> camelot and bred it to "who-knows-what" in order to get a squattier, and
> ...


yes, very simple way to put hte story.

you dont want a camelot bully IMO, out of respect to the true cemelot dogs.
people are shady out there, and this is a story that proves what a person can do to your line of dogs if they fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## BryantsRedDevils (Jul 25, 2006)

Very true! I always hope that people do the right thing with the dogs I sell to them. Some people are destroying the breed


----------



## NorthCarolinaPits (Feb 4, 2012)

I once had an O.F.R.N that came outa Tin-a see quite some years ago. I believe it was Some pure Hemphill/Harvey/Walace blood. It's great pure but I found that it clicks the best with Indian Bolio blood. I've never seen Gameytype dogs like these before. I remember Pat Patrick saying the same thing. Well it's true. OFRN Indian Bolio Blood (Back in the days) used to make some serious stuff.


----------



## NorthCarolinaPits (Feb 4, 2012)

I've meant to say the owner of VICEGRIP kennels not Pat Patrick.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Serious OFRN dogs outcrossed back then and even today "wildside" have made awesome bulldog specimens of the breed we call APBT.

Im not keen personally on the camelot stuff, it was whopper like back when they were producing long legged 90lb 100lb+ dogs, they had a couple of genetic rejects that ending up having a route .. as did the odd ball whopper dogs.. called "Bully" ... (sigh) the "classic bully" is a robust APBT essentially with a less DA and far less overdrive.... all these genetic manipulation has been done before and ended up with a dog we call "English Bulldog"

You fellas who breed Camelot, and or Whopper, of traditional working bulldog stature produce some real fine specimen for property and stock guardian work; they are great anchor dogs for avid hog hunters and awesome athletes able to clear 6ft verticles.

From genetic consistency and puzzle piece the pedigrees... the Camelot dogs are far more in common with working whopper/ofrn type dogs than pure OFRN working dogs that represent Hemphill and Wilders, and Lightner eccetera. Not saying there aren't prosepects that make their way back into those lines, saying thats not the norm.

I don't really have a problem with any bulldog strain; just don't promote working dog strains when none are proven working dogs. Thats bearing false witness against your own integrity and the dogs. If you have to question how to work your bulldog because you don't want to go do catch work, or hunt rough quarrelsome game you dont want to hog test your dog .. then run him, use the spring pole, swimming and long jump excercises none of these are going to test the true endurance or mental stability other than the work they done before they got in the [] and thats catchwork.

The bulldog was thrown into the [] and forever known at "pit bull"........... SLC

that lil quote says it all... your either breeding working dogs or your not. SO TRUE blood would be the most traditional working dog you can find by way of wilder/hemphill/lightner/clouse .. etc.. THE REAL QUESTION is.. are you ready for a true working OFRN dog? They're not the easiest pets to raise and they NEED work TRUE work 20 minutes a day on the spring pole, (chuckles) get you a Bull Terrier or get you a watered down show version of the OFRN by way of a show kennel. Even then.. LOL

inline and inbred breeding is neccesary for strains, bloodline, and breed developement.. all dog breed come to be through manipulation of genetics through these practices and influxing a catalyst and an outcross. (not for anyone except those who think all problem lie in inline and inbreeding, NO they lie in people breeding who SHOULD NOT BE)

traditional is working .. working is game.. dont get it confused. If you breed what works the best and the longest with the most durability and the strongest intelligence factor .. health tests and that paper jive they use in the show bracket is uneccessary cause if it ain't HEALTHY it just ain't gonna work.

WORK them bulldogs


----------



## BryantsRedDevils (Jul 25, 2006)

Firehazard said:


> your either breeding working dogs or your not. SO TRUE blood would be the most traditional working dog you can find by way of wilder/hemphill/lightner/clouse .. etc.. THE REAL QUESTION is.. are you ready for a true working OFRN dog? They're not the easiest pets to raise and they NEED work TRUE work 20 minutes a day on the spring pole, (chuckles) get you a Bull Terrier or get you a watered down show version of the OFRN by way of a show kennel. Even then.. LOL
> 
> traditional is working .. working is game.. dont get it confused. If you breed what works the best and the longest with the most durability and the strongest intelligence factor .. health tests and that paper jive they use in the show bracket is uneccessary cause if it ain't HEALTHY it just ain't gonna work.
> 
> WORK them bulldogs


Yep if you don't give them an outlet for their massive amounts of energy you are going to have behavioral problems somewhere along the way. These dogs have to be worked!!! We hunt wild boar with ours and when we are not hunting them, they are protection dogs for me when I hike in the mountains alone... I'm a girl by the way in case y'all didn't know  I feel that hunting wild boar is one of the last (legal) ways that a person can test their pit bulls. And what you said about unhealthy dogs not working, you hit that right on the head! Sickly dogs won't have what it takes to take down a 450 lb. boar, that's just an easy way to cull them.... Not only do we hunt with our dogs, there are many happy hunters (including other breeders) out there that are doing the same thing with our dogs. Works for us  It just means that our dogs are being tested thoroughly and having fun doing what they were bred to do. Work!!! Good post Firehazard.

We have some of the Old Camelot stock in our line, but have recently started bringing in some of the last of the true OFRN blood too. We've been breeding in blood by way of the High's at Arizona Red Rock and Flametree kennels (Hemphill, Wilder, Sitze, Pritts, Clouse...). To me, it seems like adding in those bloodlines are keeping that fire (high prey drive) needed for hunting but are also making the dogs easier to handle by a variety of people (to be hunted they must be able to be handled by different people without snapping at any of them, sometimes people they don't know come along on a hunt). They still have the protectiveness needed to keep me safe on walks, but they have sense enough to know when they should be protective. To me that is what makes a good dog :love2: We have kids so we need that intelligence! Even though our dogs are family, our human kids come first.


----------



## nitty123 (Feb 5, 2012)

4 GENERATION PEDIGREE
First Second Third Fourth
(Sire) KV'S BIG JOHN 1XW NAGY'S RED BONE (WCC'S) KITTEN'S DEVIL DEACON (ROM) BAILEY'S BINGO (1XW)
(KITTEN'S) MARLOWE'S PEACHES (POR)
BAILEY & LOCKE'S TWISTER BAILEY'S BINGO (1XW)
RICHARDSON'S CREAM
COCHRAN'S BABY RUTH GARRETT'S LITTLE RED BOY ROM CH CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW) ROM
MARLOWE'S TABBY GIRL POR
(GARRETT'S) LOCKE'S TURBO CH CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW) ROM
MARLOWE'S TABBY GIRL POR
(Dam) HARD WORKING KENNELS PEACHES CH SLIM SHADY ROM CH BODY SNATCHER'S RUTKUS ROM LONG'S WERDO (ROM)
CH WARD'S BABY (4XW)(J&S)
TALLENT'S BAA BAA LONG'S ABBE (POR)
TALLENT'S HAPPY
COTTINGHAM'S HOPPY CH COTTINGHAM'S BEAR (3XW-1XLG) CH COTTINGHAM'S RED MAN ROM
TVK'S SCABS
COTTINGHAM'S PLAYGIRL ( HITE'S) CH COTTINGHAM'S RED MAN ROM
COTTINGHAM'S COVERGIRL (COMPLETE PEDIGREE) 2X

yellas bulliet at stud 750 55lb male .call 856367-7166


----------

